# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Gastriti (Gastritis)

## DI_ANA

Gastriti është inflamacion i veshjeve të brendshme të stomakut. Këto veshje të stomakut bëhen fillimisht të kuqe, më pas nisin të irritohen dhe të fryhen, deri sa në fund personat e sëmurë më gastrit nisin të vjellin gjak.
Çfarë e irriton stomakun?
Sipas specialistëve amerikanë, janë disa arsyet që irritojnë muret e brendshme të stomakut deri në shkaktimin e gastritit. Si irrituesit kryesorë mbahen alkooli, duhani, përdorimi i shpeshtë i kortizonëve, si dhe sigurisht edhe prodhimeve të tjera mjekësore si aspirinat, Ibrufeni, Naproxen e shumë të tjera si këto. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, gastriti i shkaktuar nga përdorimi i shpeshtë i medikamenteve të lartpërmendura e çon deri në 2 milionë numrin e pacientëve në vit. Megjithatë duhet theksuar se, zakonisht kjo sëmundje shfaqet pas moshën 60-vjeçare, tek atë njerëz që kanë përdorur shumë alkool, kanë qenë duhanpirës të rregullt, tek njerëzit që përdorin në mënyrë rutinë aspirinat dhe veçanërisht në doza të mëdha.

Simptomat:
1-Shqetësime abdominale që shfaqen më shumë pas të ngrënit
2-Dhimbje të vazhdueshme poshtë kërthizës që shkojnë deri poshtë brinjëve
3-Marrje mendsh, në ndonjë rast edhe të vjella
4-Mungesë oreksi
5-Në ndonjë rast personat me gastrit nxjerrin edhe shkumë të bardhë nga goja
6-Gromësira ose edhe ndjenja sikur jeni me stomak të mbushur.

Blerina Kaca, Elberta Spaho

----------


## Albo

Nje kerkese nga nje vizitore e forumit per mjeket e forumit:


jam 22 vjece dhe gati 3 muaj qe kam probleme me lukthin ose gastritin, perseri nuk ndjehem mir muajin e pare mora keto barna flagyl drag. 400mg 2x1, omezol caps 20 mg 1x1 para buke, amoksiclav 850mg tabl 2x1 pas nje muaji flagyl dhe amoksiklav ma nderpreu mjeku dhe vazhdova vetem me omezol perseri kam dhimbje ndonjeher me vjen te vjelli .ne rtg me doli se e kam stomakun posht, ju lutem me keshilloni cka te bej dhe cfare te ha .ju faleminderit nga tetova

----------


## dardajan

Une  nuk  jam  mjek ,por  po  e  trajtoj  problemin  tuaj  nga  ana  natyrale  per  te  cilin  edhe studioj.

Gastriti  eshte  infiamazion (skuqje)  e  pjeses  se  brendshme  te  stomakut, e  cila  mund  te  kete  ardhur  si  pasoje  e  nje  menyre  te  ushqyeri  te  gabuar,  ose  dicka  tjeter  te cilen  nuk  mund  ta  percaktoj  pa   patur  te  dhena  te  tjera.
Por  kjo  per  momentin  nuk  na  intereson,  sepse  tashme  ka  ndodhur  dhe  duhet  riparuar.
Si  riparohet ?
Mendoni  sikur keni  nje  plage  ne  siperfaen  e  dores  tuaj  cfar  do  te  benit ?,  me siguri do  mundoheshit  qe  ta  lendoni  ate  sa  me  pak dhe  ta  ndihmoni  qe  te  shendoshet,  do  mundoheni  te  mos  e  lagni,te  mos  e  beni  pis,te  mos e prekni  apo  ngacmoni  sepse  del  gjak  etj,,,,Te  njejten  gje  duhet  te  beni  edhe  per  stomakun  tuaj,  vecse  ketu  ka  nje  problem se  ajo  plage  ndodhet  brenda  jush  dhe  ne  nje  ambient  shum  acid  i  cili  e  geryen  gjithmon  ate dhe  nuk  e le  qe  te  sherohet.
Nje  ndihme  negative  ne  kete  drejtim  japin edhe  ushqimet  qe  ju  hani sepse  nese  ushqeheni  me  ushqime  qe  japin acide  gjate  shperberjes  ne   stomak e  demtoni  gjithmon  ate, dhe  nese  merrni  ushqime  qe  duan  2-4  ore  qe  te  treten  ju  perseri  e  demtoni  ate  dhe nuk  i  lini  kohe  qe  te  sherohet.
Pse  ju villni  ushqimin?
Sepse  truri  qe kontrollon  gjith  organizmin  tone  e  di  me  mire  se  ju  se  per  te  tretur  ushqimin  qe  ju  hengret duhet  te  derdhe acid clorhidrik  qe  do  ta skuqte edhe  me shume plagen  tuaj  dhe  ju  do  ndjenit  dhimbje te  forta  ne  stomak,  prandaj  ai (truri)  vendos  qe  ai  ushqim  te  dale  jashte per  te  mos  ju  demtuar  me shume.
Por  nga  ana  tjeter  ju  duhet  edhe  qe  te  ushqeheni  prandaj nga  ky  konflikt  shpesh  gastritet  thellohen  dhe  kalojne  ne  ulcer  qe  eshte  nje  plage  me  e  thelle  se  skuqja.

Per  te mbrojtur  pjesen  e  brendshme  te  tij , Stomaku,  para  se  ushqimi  te  bjere  ne  te  leshon  nje  leng  mbrojtes me  veti  ngjitese ,  qe  quhet  Muco, dhe  qe krijon   nje shtrese  te  holle,  e  cila  shkon  me  pas  bashke  me  ushqimin  e  tretur  ne  intestino  per  te  perfunduar  ne  jashteqitje.  Keshtu  qe  nje  prblem  mund  te  jete  edhe  mosfunksionimi  sic duhet  i  ketij  sistemi.

Prandaj  mjeksia  e  sotme  per  te  zgjidhur  kete  problem rekomandon nje  lloj  lengu  te  bardhe  ose te verdhe  qe  quhet  MALOX  PLUS ,  ose  Riopan  Gel  i  cili  zevendeson  deri  diku  ate  lengun  e  stomakut  duke e  mbrojtur  nga  acidi  dhe  ushqimi.
Ky  leng  pihet  10-15  min  para  buke duke  bere  qe  ju  te  mos  keni  dhimbje  gjate tretjes  se  ushqimit. Por  kjo  mvaret  shume  edhe  se  cfar  ju  hani,  sepse  nje  ushqim  shume  i rende  dhe  i shoqeruar  me  pije  alkolike  ose  pije  ma  gaz,  ose  pije  me  permbajtje  acidi  si coca-cola  e  shkaterron  kete  shtrese  mbrojtese  dhe  ju  do  keni  perseri  dhimbje.
Megjithate  kjo  nuk  eshte  nje  zgjidhje  e  mire  per  te  kuruar skuqjen  pra  stomakun.

Ndersa  nga  ana  ime  si  studiues  i  metodave  natyrore  do  ju  rekomandoja  keto  gjera.

1-Hani  vetem  nje  here  ne  dite  ne  dreke  duke  i  lene  kohe  keshtu  stomakut  te  riparoje  vetveten.
2-Ushqimin  qe  do  merni  ne dreke te  jete  shume  i  lehte  qe  te  tretet  brenda 2  oreve  dhe  jo  me shume,  ky  ushqim  te  permbaje  nevojat ditore te  organizmit  per  24  ore.
Ky  ushqim  duhet  te  jete  ushqim  alkalin  pra  bazik  ne menyre  qe stomaku  te  mos  derdhe  lengjet  e tij  per  ta  tretur ate  ose  te  derdhe  sa  me  pak  dhe  me  permbajtje  te  ulet  acidi.
3-Mos  pine  uje  cesme,  ose uje  me  perqindje  te  larte  mineralesh  por  uje  natyral  me  perqindje  te  ulet  mineralesh.Ose  ne vend  te  ujit  pini  lengje  frutash  e  shtrydhura  vet.
4-Mos  pini uje  apo  pije  me  gas,mos  hani  turshi,apo  ushqime  djegese, mos  pini alkol.
5-Mos  e  pini  ujin  e  ftohte  por  ne  temp ambienti te  brendshem  shtepie.
6- Nese  nuk  punoni dhe  keni  mundesi  te  pushoni  mos  hani  asgje  per  2-3  dit por  pini   vetem  uje  dhe pak  lengje  frutash  jo  acide.

Trupi  yne sheron  vetveten  nese  ju  i  krijoni  atij  kushtet  e  pershtatshme  per  kete.

Per  me  teper  lexoni  kete  teme http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=80701   dhe  do  kuptoni  shum gjera  mbasi  do  kuptoni  edhe  se  ku  keni  gabuar  qe  keni  gastrit.

----------


## Petro

> Nje kerkese nga nje vizitore e forumit per mjeket e forumit:
> 
> 
> jam 22 vjece dhe gati 3 muaj qe kam probleme me lukthin ose gastritin, perseri nuk ndjehem mir muajin e pare mora keto barna flagyl drag. 400mg 2x1, omezol caps 20 mg 1x1 para buke, amoksiclav 850mg tabl 2x1 pas nje muaji flagyl dhe amoksiklav ma nderpreu mjeku dhe vazhdova vetem me omezol perseri kam dhimbje ndonjeher me vjen te vjelli .ne rtg me doli se e kam stomakun posht, ju lutem me keshilloni cka te bej dhe cfare te ha .ju faleminderit nga tetova


Me then te drejten mjekimi esht perfekt dhe esht nje alternativ e re e mjekimit  qe po perdoret me shum sukses!
Duhet te vizitohesh tek nje mjek me pervoje ku te bej diagnostikimet e duhura! Askush nuk mund te merret me hamendje!

----------


## benseven11

> Gastriti është inflamacion i veshjeve të brendshme të stomakut. Këto veshje të stomakut bëhen fillimisht të kuqe, më pas nisin të irritohen dhe të fryhen, deri sa në fund personat e sëmurë më gastrit nisin të vjellin gjak.
> Çfarë e irriton stomakun?
> Sipas specialistëve amerikanë, janë disa arsyet që irritojnë muret e brendshme të stomakut deri në shkaktimin e gastritit. Si irrituesit kryesorë mbahen alkooli, duhani, përdorimi i shpeshtë i kortizonëve, si dhe sigurisht edhe prodhimeve të tjera mjekësore si aspirinat, Ibrufeni, Naproxen e shumë të tjera si këto. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, gastriti i shkaktuar nga përdorimi i shpeshtë i medikamenteve të lartpërmendura e çon deri në 2 milionë numrin e pacientëve në vit. Megjithatë duhet theksuar se, zakonisht kjo sëmundje shfaqet pas moshën 60-vjeçare, tek atë njerëz që kanë përdorur shumë alkool, kanë qenë duhanpirës të rregullt, tek njerëzit që përdorin në mënyrë rutinë aspirinat dhe veçanërisht në doza të mëdha.
> 
> Simptomat:
> 1-Shqetësime abdominale që shfaqen më shumë pas të ngrënit
> 2-Dhimbje të vazhdueshme poshtë kërthizës që shkojnë deri poshtë brinjëve
> 3-Marrje mendsh, në ndonjë rast edhe të vjella
> 4-Mungesë oreksi
> ...


Gromesira shkaktohet nga flluskat e ajrit qe vijne nga stomaku drejt gojes.
Kur ha ushqim,bashke me kafshatat futet edhe oksigjen ne stomak.Oksigjeni ka siper ushqimin qe  e bllokon e izolon dhe oksigjeni behet si flluska.Me tretjen e ushqimit ushqimi zhvendoset ne stomak dhe flluska e ajrit shkeputet dhe del ne siperfaqe te mases ushqimore dhe shkon,ngjitet lart drejt gojes.Te kthesa e grykes diku aty te laringu flluska e ajrit plas(njelloj si flluskat co2 qe dalin nga brenda lengut ne siperfaqe te shishja e birres),kjo plasje del nga goja si grruuuk(skjuzmi) 
lol

----------


## Qerim

> Nje kerkese nga nje vizitore e forumit per mjeket e forumit:
> 
> 
> jam 22 vjece dhe gati 3 muaj qe kam probleme me lukthin ose gastritin, perseri nuk ndjehem mir muajin e pare mora keto barna flagyl drag. 400mg 2x1, omezol caps 20 mg 1x1 para buke, amoksiclav 850mg tabl 2x1 pas nje muaji flagyl dhe amoksiklav ma nderpreu mjeku dhe vazhdova vetem me omezol perseri kam dhimbje ndonjeher me vjen te vjelli .ne rtg me doli se e kam stomakun posht, ju lutem me keshilloni cka te bej dhe cfare te ha .ju faleminderit nga tetova


Bere sonde ne stomak perpara se te ndiqje kete trajtim ?

Nese jo, i ke marre kot tere keto ilace, pa u siguruar se ke gastrite.

Duke qene mjek, sapo trajtova nje te ri te moshes tende me te njejtat simptoma.

Po erdhe ne Elbasan, me kontakto me mesazh.

Gjithe te mirat Qerimi !

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Bere sonde ne stomak perpara se te ndiqje kete trajtim ?
> 
> Nese jo, i ke marre kot tere keto ilace, pa u siguruar se ke gastrite.
> 
> Duke qene mjek, sapo trajtova nje te ri te moshes tende me te njejtat simptoma.
> 
> Po erdhe ne Elbasan, me kontakto me mesazh.
> 
> Gjithe te mirat Qerimi !


Pershendetje, si jeni a jeni mir si po kaloni. Kam nje pyetje per ju, qe 10 deri ne 2 jav dite ndihem i turbullt, shpesh me vije per te vjellur ndonjeher kam edhe dhimbje stomaku, te cilat her pas here me kalojn edhe nga shpina, kam pasur edhe barkqitje 2,3 dite

----------


## kifi

Pershendetje

Jam 31 vjeqar dhe kame problem me Lukth. Para disa dites e kam bere Gastroskopin dhe mjeku ka konstatuarse kam Gastritis "skuqje te luthit", por shqetesimi im kryesor jane keto simptome :
1.  Pastrimi i shpesht i fytit pas ngrenjes se ushqimit
2.  Marrja frym me diafragm nganjeher nuk mundem te mbushem frym.

Per momentin jam duke marre mediakmente si Partozaprole. 

Kam bere Rentgenin e Mushkerive, Spirometrin dhe kontrollen te mjeku i ORL dhe te gjitha keto me kane rezultuar shume mire. Pasi qe mjeku se pari kishte dyshuar mos problemi qendron tek keto.

Por pyetja ime eshte a jane keto simptome nga Gastritisi ??

Falimiderit

----------


## Qerim

> Pershendetje, si jeni a jeni mir si po kaloni. Kam nje pyetje per ju, qe 10 deri ne 2 jav dite ndihem i turbullt, shpesh me vije per te vjellur ndonjeher kam edhe dhimbje stomaku, te cilat her pas here me kalojn edhe nga shpina, kam pasur edhe barkqitje 2,3 dite


Pa u konsultuar me dore nuk mund te presupozohet.

----------


## G.D

Per Gastritin:
Lidhet me marrjen e vone e pijeve alkoolike ose me perdoirimin e barnave antiinflamatore si aspirina ose indometacina .
Shfaqje te tjera te zakonshme jane erozionet e stomakut te tilla si per shembull pas traumave te renda apo pas intervenimeve kirurgjikale ose te lidhura me semundje te renda te pergjithshme.
Te zakonshme jane gastritet tek njerezit e djegur dhe tek pacientet me progresion te shtypjes brenda kafkes.
Ne mungese te te dhenave fixe fizike karakteristike, diagnoza e gastritit mund te dyshohet kur haset nje tablo klinike e percaktuar si tipi qe ka vene ekspertja e gjyqeve DI_ANA por qe padashur ka harruar te perdorte pjesezen "mund" sepse i marrim me qafe pacientet keshtu...
Per te vertetuar diagnozen veprohet thjeshte me nje Gastroskopi meqe ekzaminimit radiologjik pergjithesisht i mungon gjer diku ndjeshmeria e duhur per zbulimin e gastritit , e kam fjalen per pajisjet qe perdorni ne SHQIPERI, sepse nga sa mbaj mend kane nje ndjeshmeri te ulet.

Ashtu sic eshte shprehur edhe dardajan, per te mos acaruar gastritin nuk duhet te perdoren ushqimet qe i ka kushtezuar shume mire siper, dhe e mira eshte te perdoret qumeshti si ushqim bazik dhe djathi i pakripur dhe sa me larg kosit.
Malox Plus eshte gjer diku efektiv.

----------


## bili99

> Nje kerkese nga nje vizitore e forumit per mjeket e forumit:
> 
> 
> jam 22 vjece dhe gati 3 muaj qe kam probleme me lukthin ose gastritin, perseri nuk ndjehem mir muajin e pare mora keto barna flagyl drag. 400mg 2x1, omezol caps 20 mg 1x1 para buke, amoksiclav 850mg tabl 2x1 pas nje muaji flagyl dhe amoksiklav ma nderpreu mjeku dhe vazhdova vetem me omezol perseri kam dhimbje ndonjeher me vjen te vjelli .ne rtg me doli se e kam stomakun posht, ju lutem me keshilloni cka te bej dhe cfare te ha .ju faleminderit nga tetova



Me mire   vone  se kurre:
Fillimisht  te  them  se   shpresoj    qe  pacientja  te   kete  marre   trajtimin e duhur deri sot (   une sa e pashe kete teme)
Do te them  edhe  dicka  per temat  rreth mjekesise:   sa i takon   shendetit  te  gjithe   duhet   te kontrollojne  vetveten  tek mjeku,te  bejne   nje   hulumtim   per   ate   qe   i shqetson   se pari vete, pastaj   edhe  te kerkojne   ndihme pse jo edhe ketu tek   Forumi Shqiptar   por   vertete  se pari  te  sjellin  nje  pershkrim te   shqetsimit  dhe  simtomatologjise  me  gjeresisht,dhe  apriori   ta  dijne   se  ndihmat   do   te   jene  ne dy drejtime:   keshille   per   orientim    ku te  drjtohen(ose  c'test   te  bejne per diagnostifikim,parapergatitje   personale dhe hulumtim, me nje fjale   te  jene   te pergatitur kur te  shkojne  tek mjeku.Ti japin   disa   indikacione   mjekut   se  kane  informacionet   elementare   per  simtomatologjine  qe  shkojne  ta   vizitojne.(kjo  sigurisht   eshte  edhe  per   shkak te  gjeografise,dmth  nese   mjeku dhe  pacienti   mund  te  takohen  edhe   fizikisht   eshte pune  tjeter)
Krejt  kjo qe  them  me   lart   eshte   jo vetem   per te  lehtesuar   punen  e  mjekeve  por ,edhe   per   ti detyruar  te trajtojne   me  seriozisht   pacientin(nuk paragjykoj   dhe  nese  e  bej  athere   ky eshte   paragjykimi im:  shumica  absolute  e  mjekeve  kane  pergatitjen  e  duhur   ,deshiren    dhe   dedikimin  per  te  trajtuar   pacientet  e  tyre   por, kur them   informimi personal   dhe parapergatitja  e pacientit   kam   parasysh   jeten  e  shpejte,punen  me  orar te gjate  me  nje  fjale  nxitimin  ne   profesionin  me  fisnik.Interesimi    per   vetveten  dhe   shendetin  personal   eshte  primar   dhe   ky interesim  e ben  edhe  mjekun   te  marri edhe  nje   stimul perforcues  te  trajtoje  cdo pacient   me  ndergjegjen  e pastert  qe  une   nuk  dyshoj  se  e  ka, shumica   absolute.

per temen:  
Pacientja eshte  trajtuar   me dy antibacterial,per gastrit   me   Helicobacter pylori(H-pylori), shkaktar  i  shpeshte  i   gastritit.
Nese   ka  qene   trajtim per  nje  gjendje  te  diagnostifikuar paraprakisht  dhe ka  marre trajtimin e duhur  ,H-=pylori pas  trajtimit te  drejte   ,trajtohet plotesisht.
Per dieten dhe stilin jetesor tek gastritis ka shume  por mbi te gjitha:  evitimi i stresit,mospirja  e  alkoholit dhe duhanit,mosmarrja  ushqimeve  qe  permbajne  acid dhe  iritantave-=melmesave, racione te vogla   dhe me  shpesh.

Per  radiografine: konstaton poziten  e   lukthit ne raport me   kafazin  e krahrorit dhe   hapsires   abdominale(nen   diafragme     ku edhe  eshte i vendosur   normalisht)
Po qe  se  vec  gastritit    ka  edhe  hernia (qoft hiatale ose paraezofageale  athere i duhet  konsultim  kirurgu  dhe trajtim   kirurgjik.

shpresoj  te  jete  nje  ndihmese, por  gjithmone  kinje parasyshe    qe mbi   dyzetmije   anetare te  forumit   nese  bejne  nje   postim per  temat   mjekesore   nuk do te  zgjojne  interesimin   e  mjekeve ne  forum.
Tema  ku vertete  kerkohet   nje  ndihme konkrete-  me  shume   do  te  jete   orjentim   dhe  keshille   apo nje opinion i dyte  nga   opinioni i mjekut   qe   viziton .por  sigurisht  me me shume te  dhena   se   nje   trajtim   me  dy antibacterial.
I  deshiroj  shendet   pacientes  shume  te    re   ,dhe   shendet  te  gjitheve ne  Forumin  Shqiptar.
Edhe   nje  sugjerim :perqeshje: er temat  e  pergjithshme   mjekesore  ne  kohen  qe  ne  jetojme   mund  te   merren  shume  me  shume   informata  ne  internet  se  sa  ne   mund  dhe kemi kohe  te  sjellim  ketu,por   per   raste  konkrete  me  paciente  qe  frekuentojne  ketu  mendoj   se   eshte ne  rregull  si me   tema   ashtu edhe ne privat...dhe   ndihmesa  do te  jete   me shume  keshilluese   sic  thash edhe me lart....shpresoj  se   nuk   tingellon    vetjake   per   mjeket   qe   punojne  ne  profesion   dhe   tek  F/SH  me  shume  hyjne   per  te  gjetur   nje   kenaqesi   shpirtrore   dhe  nje   clodhje   si   te  gjithe  anetaret   e  tjere...per te  dhene   nje   kontribut   konkret  pse   jo   ,por   jo edhe  per  te  bere  jeten  e  tyre   24/7 lufte  me  smundjen   ,pak  kohe   edhe per   paqen   me  shendetin  tone ,ate  pak  kohe   e  shpenzojme ketu tek  Forumi i   mire  Shqiptar.

  KUJDESENI PER  SHENDETIN,
 shpresoj  se   kete   Vit te  Ri  2009   tek anetaret  e Forumit  Shqiptar   rezoluta   numer  NJE   te  jete   kujdesi per  shendetin(   aktiviteti   fizik,   ushqimi i mire  dhe   i shendetshem,  jeta  shoqerore  e  mire,gjumi      mbi   7   ore  per   cdo nate,   dashuria   pakufij  per   te  dashurit qe u rrethojne,   te  qenit   pozitiv   gjithmone   edhe   kur   eshte   e  veshtire,   dhe   ne  forum   pa  zenka   te pakuptimta  qe   sjellin   shqetsim  tek  bashkekombetaret  dhe  bashkeanetaret  e  Forumit  Shqiptar...se   tek  e  fundit   ne   te  gjithe   shkojme   ne  nje  drejtim   andaj   jetoni   jeten  e  plote ,  sot   jetoni   jeten   per   sot.
Pra  Rezoluta   numer NJE   eshte  Shendeti  dhe  duhet te merrni pergjegjesine  personale  dhe te  kujdeseni   vete  me  shume,      cdo  rezolute  tjeter   ka   kuptim   vetem   pas   rezolutes   NUMER   NJE   ashtu sic   kane   zerot  kuptimin      vetem  pas   numrit   nje   ne   numrin  qe  do ta  shkruaj   ja   tash   1000 000.

me nderime,
bili99

----------

